# Just bought a SIG Pro 2022 9mm and amhaveing trouble finding Mags. Any suggestions?



## gijohnny223 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am new to the board and appreciate all input.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you try CDNN Investments?

Pistol Mags


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

How about SigStore?

SIG Store


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Being your first gun, what drew you to that make and model? I'm always curious why anyone bought what they did for thier first gun.


----------



## gijohnny223 (Mar 24, 2011)

flw said:


> Being your first gun, what drew you to that make and model? I'm always curious why anyone bought what they did for thier first gun.


It is not my first weapon by no means. I had a P228 before along with an arsenal of other toys. I just cannot seem to locate any factory mags that are not high dollar (40's plus). CDNN only listed SIG PRO Mags for the 2022 for .40SW and .357 SIG. Of all the handguns I have owned the SIG by far my favorite. This is compared to my former Glocks, Rugers, Beretta's and S&W's.

Thanks for the feedback,

John


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I get mine from Top Gun Supply. $31.95, but they are out of stock right now. I bought a couple of .40 cal mags just last month. They will notify you when they are back in stock.


----------



## dstoch (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got mind from copquest.com. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 30, 2011)

*sp2022 mags*

Just bought 2 (15 rnds) at scp firearms at $23 each. Steve may have more. If not listed drop him an email.

SCP Firearms - Products


----------



## gijohnny223 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

